# Honey, look what i brought home!



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

OK! I love animals and saw 2 goats running loose on my way home from work. I stopped and noticed they had ropes tied around their necks dragging behind them. After working my way close enough to get one of the ropes I used the buck to lure the doe in close enough to get her rope too. I asked around and was told the goats had been running loose since sugar cane grinding season which was about 3 months ago. So I loaded them up in my truck and brought them home. I built them a 1/2 acre enclosure and took off the ropes. They were a little skinny but not bad and the buck was easy to get close to and pet but the doe is skittish. Looking close at them I noticed the buck has rope tied around his feet just above hoovs left side front and back. I have tried cutting it off but he won't let without giving me a piece of his horns. I know nothing about goats and don't want to hurt him by going about this the wrong way. I posted on an old thread and had some good advice but I was also instructed to start my own so here it is. I have pics of them in my gallery I also use ivomec for worming my dogs but I give it to them orally and use 1/4 cc to 25 lbs is this the same with goats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I give Ivomec orally at 1 cc per 22 lbs. This would be the cattle injectible.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the rope tied from his front leg to his back leg, or just the remnants of rope left tied around each leg?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They look thin, but not too bad! With some good food and care, they'll be nice boer goats  .

Keep in mind that your doe may be pregnant, since she's been with the buck for months. Does she have an udder, or "squishy" skin back there? You can post a pic of her rear end with tail up and udder area, we can help determine if shes preggo or not.

I hope you can find someone to help cut the rope off the buck. Do you have a halter, or can you make one? You can tie his head tightly to the fence by a halter (or a collar might work), so he can't horn you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are some pretty decent looking Boers, I wonder why they were left :-?


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

The rope is just remnants on each leg separately. I counted his teeth and from readig the book I bought seems like he is 2 to 3 yrs old. I don't think she is prego yet. Her udders don't look full but are even looking. I think she may be younger than him but she only let me pet her today I haven't been over pushy with them since I don't know what they have been through and I want them to trust me. I will take some pics of her back end tomorrow then maybe you can let me know what you think?.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sure  . Treats=tame, whenever you visit them bring some raisins or crackers. They will learn that you are a good thing, and will start looking forward to seeing you. You can also sit out there and let them sniff you, and gently pet their head, then back etc etc..they'll like you in no time


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on becoming owned by goats :thumb::clap:
You'll love it , trust me 
You did a wonderful thing by rescuing them ! Thanks 
And your definitely in the right place to learn a thing or two about goats 
In the meantime , take a look through feeding and caring for them in general and maybe educate yourself on the plants in your area so you know whats poisonous and whats not. ( just a thought ). You've got yourself some nice looking goats ! And you might have yourself a small herd in 5 months , lol.
Welcome BTW


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

chuckEboy said:


> So I loaded them up in my truck and brought them home. I built them a 1/2 acre enclosure and took off the ropes.


Good on you, and good job! :thumbup: You are in serious trouble now, though. Goats are highly addictive!  :laugh:


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice and support! I believe I am addicted already! The goats are wonderful addition to our family. My wife and I have 5 children (2 are grown and 1 of the two is expecting my first grandson next month) the other 3 boys are all country boys! The goats made it official!! We also have 6 dogs and 2 rabbits(momma rabbit should have babies tonight or tomorrow). I started on a shelter today and will finish tomorrow. Tried to get Billy to let me put a bridle on him, he wasn't happy. I will try again tomorrow if I get that on him I believe I can get the rope off. if Nanny is preggo do I have to separate her from Billy? If so how long? I will post pics tomorrow of their house and her back end also.


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

There is standing water from recent rain in the field. It's only in one spot but has mosquito larva in it. What can I use to kill them without harming my goats?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

goldfish, but you might not want to go that route. They will eat the larvae


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Darn I wish my husband would bring me home something like those two he says we have too many goats I keep saying it's only 18 as of right now (5 of those are expected to kid soon)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Salt will get them but will kill the grass


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Vegetable oil or WD-40.
It will float on the water's surface and suffocate the mosquito wrigglers but it will biodegrade and do very little harm to vegetation (as long as you don't use gallons of it.)
You will have to repeat it from time to time, especially after it rains.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I use this stuff, it's safe for use around animals. It inhibits the reproduction of mosquitoes. Just a small bit tossed into the swampy area's helps tremendously.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you make a stanchion to lock the buck's head in? Then you can work on his feet. 
A milk stand is basically what I am talking about- but anything to immobilize him and 
keep you safe from the horns. Give him treats, grain etc. while he is locked in and 
soon he will want to be there! Then you can remove the rope. Good luck!


----------



## sheldonfarms (Sep 18, 2013)

I should have guessed your location when you mentioned sugar cane. My dad was born and raised in White Castle. Welcome to the Goat Spot and the world of goats! You will find lots of support and information here.


----------



## chuckEboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Great father's day! We started on the shelter early this morning and finished up just after lunch. A friend and I were able to get the ropes off Billy's feet. They hadn't cut into his skin yet so I'm pretty sure he will be fine.  I am posting some pics. I was short 2 pieces of tin but will get them tomorrow. 

Can't get the pics to attach to this message so I am going to try and upload them to my photos.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

kc8lsk said:


> Darn I wish my husband would bring me home something like those two he says we have too many goats I keep saying it's only 18 as of right now (5 of those are expected to kid soon)


Make that 20 goats and 4 expected to kid soon:laughI did say soon)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You did a wonderful job ! Looks great  
Glad you got the rope off of Billy ! Im sure they both know they struck gold when they met you and you brought them home 
Sounds like you had a nice day


----------

